# Do you get drunk?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not talking about having a few drinks or getting buzzed. I'm talking about drinking to the point where you would have a hard time driving or walking in a straight line. Slurred speech, staggering, stumbling, difficulty concentrating, loss of inhibition, emotional, euphoria, etc.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Every now and then.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't drink at all.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No, I've only been drunk once. Wasn't a pleasant experience, so I have no intention of doing it again.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well....I don't get hammered every single time but I definitely drink and get buzzed at least once a week. Two at max and I usually go easy if a second day is involved.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No, never really appealed to me.


----------



## brishti (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't drink at all. 
I really dont know why people even bother to drink.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't drink


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Straight Edge.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

:no I don't drink at all


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sometimes, yeah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to get really drunk sometimes but not anymore. I still like to have whiskey on the rocks every once and awhile.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Usually just around the end-of-the-year holidays and occasionally in the summer. If I could afford it, I'd be wasted every night.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

High>>>>>Drunk.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I regularly drink, though not to the point of stumbling about drunk as you describe. I avoid that as I don't care to wake up with a headache.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No and never


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

I rarely drink and I've never gotten drunk. Don't feel the need to.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not anymore. I did get completely wasted on two occasions when I was 17. Since then, I drink more carefully.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but I can always walk alright and get home in one piece. I used to go out drinking once or twice a week. Now I get a bottle of wine once or twice a month.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nope, I don't drink


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore. :no

Stonecold sober now.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I should add that I'm allergic to alcohol


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Na. I'm a teetotaller.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

mostly drink for the taste not to get drunk


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

every once in awhile .. usually i'm ok with just a bit of a buzz.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

If I've been drinking, I do.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't drink :um


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It's pretty hard for me to get drunk, I just end up getting tipsy.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Charmander said:


> It's pretty hard for me to get drunk, I just end up getting tipsy.


then you're not trying hard enough lol, its actually pretty easy


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I get drunk alone at home, then puke up if I over do it, but I've cut down now. Rather be out drinking and trying to have fun, but it's crap by yourself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. :no


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yes and I regret it every time. don't like having the spins, puking, making bad decisions, and feeling like crap for half of the following day. 

forget alcohol, mary jane is my one and only <3 she never hurts me or treats me bad...just makes me feel awesome. every. single. day.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> then you're not trying hard enough lol, its actually pretty easy


I try! I've honestly never been very drunk though haha.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I only drink socially.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to alot,not had a drink now in 15 months and dont miss it at all.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Christian S said:


> I rarely drink and I've never gotten drunk. Don't feel the need to.


^ pretty much this, i might have the odd cider now and again but i dont see the appeal of going out getting s***faced and spending all your money at a nightclub, which is what most people my age do.....


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm drunk more often than I'm sober.... Jk but seriously, alcohol is one of mans greatest discoveries. I wish I was drunk right now


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellz to the yes.

Not that it's something be really proud of, I mostly do it out of boredom.

When you have almost 0 responsibility, not much to do, and no transportation in a small almost rural town, well...there's always the bottle that makes things more interesting.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Hell yes. It's slowly becoming a more common thing for me. Can't say I've ever had a bad experience with it either.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Probably more than I should


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Only if I'm really emotionally distraught.. I drink till I pass out, though that doesn't take a lot because I'm a really cheap drunk. Usually I text my best guy friend while doing it, bawling and being nonsensical, and then sleep for the entirety of the next day.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely not.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, 50% don't drink.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wow, 50% don't drink.


This does not surprise me, in general introverts don't like to draw attention to themselves by getting drunk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> This does not surprise me, in general introverts don't like to draw attention to themselves by getting drunk.


I don't know about other people but I don't get crazy when I'm drunk. I just become more relaxed, less nervous, and more chatty. I don't get loud or anything. I always thought shy people just become less shy and more normal while extroverts often go bonkers when drunk.

I'm starting to think that a large percentage of introverts (not sure if it is higher among introverts than the general populace) are afraid of losing control. They have to be in total control of the situation at all times.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Also drinking in clubs is generally a social affair and as social anxiety refers to problems with people especially people who have had a few then it is pretty easy to see why most with SA don't drink.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> That could be true but they are mistaken in my opinion. I've found it's easier to socialize in clubs than in meetups or whatever small group gathering/meeting. Cause it is not socially acceptable to get drunk at those kinds of things and they involve more talking. I get much more nervous at these sober type of chit chat things.
> 
> At clubs it is okay to get drunk. And it's okay to act a little weird. Social etiquette is relaxed. There is also less talking. It's more about flirting and stuff.


I guess everyone is different, but the problem with relying on alcohol as a crutch is it often turns to alcoholism and all the problems that it entails.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Luke688;1060373522^ said:


> going out getting s***faced and spending all your money at a nightclub, which is what most people my age do.....


Yup... And then they complain about being skint afterwards... Pathetic isn't it? :lol


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I only got drunk once and I absolutely hated it so much that I never wanted to do it again, and I haven't.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

mdiada said:


> I don't drink at all.


This.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm starting to think that a large percentage of introverts (not sure if it is higher among introverts than the general populace) are afraid of losing control. They have to be in total control of the situation at all times.


Yep, that's me! In fact, it terrifies me so much that I don't drink at all. I can't stand the thought of doing/saying something stupid and having to deal with the social consequences afterwards. (HOPEFULLY, they'll only be social consequences...) :afr


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

No, I hate being drunk. Even when I use to do drugs getting drunk did not appeal to me at all. I also don't like being around people who are drunk, at least to the point you're talking about.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't drink. Alcohol tastes disgusting to me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Not old enough to drink.... yet


----------



## Suffer Little Children (Sep 13, 2012)

When I have access to alcohol, I enjoy getting drunk very much. I'm not 21, and that's the legal drinking age here in the US, so I hardly ever have access to alcohol, though.


----------



## oxxygen (Jul 11, 2012)

I try not to get that drunk when I drink because I know the anxiety I will feel the week after is going to be hell :afr


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I enjoy drinking and I am a serious light weight - but I have never been ****faced - get very very happy, and fallen a few times (walking down a cobbled stone road in heals) never gotten sick and more so never had a hangover


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*In my personal experience, pot is better than alcohol in EVERY way.  Alcohol caused me nothing but problems.*


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, makes music sound better, food taste better, and it makes you forgot about your problems.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

i am drunk right now pretty much
nothing to do i just am singing so many songs. just going through my iTunes
its great


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't drink


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

nope

i tried it 3 times

its pointless

i dont get what the big deal is.

ive been drunk at a party with my twin, it was dumb...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. Too much. More often or not, actually, I drink so much and black out, not remembering anything I do afterwards. I become quite angry and vicious at that point :3


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I do sometimes, I try to not get carried away though as when I do I suffer intense hangovers!


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I'm getting drunk now.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I drink when I go out, but not to the point where I don't know what I'm doing. I don't smoke weed either because when I do, it's like my mind is still trying to be in control, which ****s up the whole experience and makes it unfcomfortable. *I never drink alone by myself, though.* I'm careful with alcohol because I've grown up around alcoholism, and I develop addictions pretty quick.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

In the past because I had zero clue what I could handle and just kind of started downing what I had at the time. Luckily I was at home alone and had no car to speak of. :b Haven't drank since new years though.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Downed a couple shots of vodka and been a bit tipsy.... never full on drunk though.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, more than I should


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm hammered right now.

And I doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

No. I'm scared that if I do, I'll tell everyone my secrets.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Once in awhile.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a few beers last night and it made me feel bored and frustrated. I used to drink alone a lot, but now I don't see the point. Previously I used it in social situations, but usually I just end up acting like a dick. I recently have come to the conclusion that alcohol sux.



Fruitcake said:


> No. I'm scared that if I do, I'll tell everyone my secrets.


I already know your secrets.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Sheeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Gone from heavy binge drinker to not drinking anything anymore, so I felt like a cheater ticking no.

Sobriety for the win.



Fruitcake said:


> No. I'm scared that if I do, I'll tell everyone my secrets.


Ha. good reason, has happened.



avoidobot3000 said:


> I had a few beers last night and it made me feel bored and frustrated. I used to drink alone a lot, but now I don't see the point. Previously I used it in social situations, but usually I just end up acting like a dick. I recently have come to the conclusion that alcohol sux


Yes, yes.. let the sober flow through you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm getting drunk tonight! Can't wait :clap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I only get drunk when it's free.


----------

